# Does Anyone Have A Barclays Bank Account & Paypal ?



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

Does anyone have a Barclays Bank account & paypal ?

I want to send you some money by paypal and you transfer it into my bank account online tonight please,Will anyone help me please i need to pay for something but the cash is in paypal and my bank takes about 8 days to get the cash transfered.


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Dosnt it take 3-5 days for the funds to transfer from account to account even if they are both Barclays?


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

No mate but I would if could.

Good luck with it.


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Barclays to Barclays will be virtually instant.

The trouble is getting the money from the paypal account to your bank account. It will be no quicker for the recipient than for you sonyman. It's paypal that drag their heals.


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

retro72 said:


> Dosnt it take 3-5 days for the funds to transfer from account to account even if they are both Barclays?


No most times its instant

Barclays to Barclays will be virtually instant.



Andy Tims said:


> The trouble is getting the money from the paypal account to your bank account. It will be no quicker for the recipient than for you sonyman. It's paypal that drag their heals.


Yes but if someone is happy to leave it in paypal its fine

I asked for payment in paypal thinking I could pay for it that way then I get told no its cheque only


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

I think Phil was asking for someone to accept Paypal.. perhaps as a gift.. so you can then send him your cleared funds from your Barclays (irrelevant to the Paypal transaction) to his Barclays..

Then you can cash the Paypal back into your account which he has sent you. Which would probably have taken about three days.. not a big loss, with interest on savings running at 3p a month!! 

Good luck with it all Phil.


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

gregory said:


> I think Phil was asking for someone to accept Paypal.. perhaps as a gift.. so you can then send him your cleared funds from your Barclays (irrelevant to the Paypal transaction) to his Barclays..
> 
> Then you can cash the Paypal back into your account which he has sent you. Which would probably have taken about three days.. not a big loss, with interest on savings running at 3p a month!!
> 
> Good luck with it all Phil.


Exactly Greg I just need the cash to pay for stuff asap


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

no one can help then?


----------

